

Check out my HN extension (filters on both keywords and karma then aggregates) - Jd
https://github.com/fractastical/Hacker-News-Filter

======
EwanG
Ummm... no.

I think there are more than enough ways out there to make sure I only read the
news I want to read. Some sites I read to make sure I am seeing other things
out there I may not know I should read.

Not saying this is bad so much as that I would hope it doesn't catch on...

~~~
Jd
For me it is more a tool that I would use once a week to make sure I didn't
miss anything I wanted to see that week on HN. The alternative is reading
every headline multiple times a day and this isn't always feasible.

